# Dry mouth



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I have severe dry mouth that is difficult to treat. As of right now there are special pastes, mouthwashes, and medications to help with it. Obviously after the SHTF those things won't be available. Does anyone know of any natural remedies to help with this? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you mean actually in your mouth or your lips? Do you get enough water during the day? You need to get Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, yes it HAS to be organic, take about 1T and swish in your mouth 3x a day.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

My mouth. I have a condition that causes my salivary glands not to work properly. It is difficult to treat and very uncomfortable.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I do. I'm currently working on nutritional/natural solutions, but approaching the autoimmune situation itself rather than the symptoms. I've found a doctor who specializes in this approach, and now it seems like I'm eating more supplements than food. Especially since I've been told to be grain-free and dairy-free.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I've been dealing with dry mouth along with dry eyes and dry skin for several years now. Though its uncomfortable i have learned to live with it (most medications don't seem to work) until recently. I developed a calcified stone in my salivary duct due to my dry mouth. It is very painful.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Manx would you PM me with some info about the supplements you are using?


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

There was a question missing at the beginning of my post.
Do you have Sjögren's Sndrome?


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Manx I do have Sjögren's syndrome.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

For those of us who have not heard about Sjögren's Sndrome before ...

http://www.medicinenet.com/sjogrens_syndrome/article.htm



> *What is Sjögren's syndrome?*
> 
> Sjögren's syndrome is an autoimmune disease characterized by dryness of the mouth and eyes. Autoimmune diseases feature the abnormal production of extra antibodies in the blood that are directed against various tissues of the body. The misdirected immune system in autoimmunity tends to lead to inflammation of tissues. This particular autoimmune illness features inflammation in glands of the body that are responsible for producing tears and saliva. Inflammation of the glands that produce tears (lacrimal glands) leads to decreased water production for tears and decreased saliva production and dry eyes. Inflammation of the glands that produce the saliva in the mouth (salivary glands, including the parotid glands) leads to dry mouth and dry lips.


Lots more reading at that link.


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I have never taken meds for Sjögren's because the meds don't actually fix/heal anything (rather just treat symptoms) and I'm prone to bizarre side effects.
My doc has basically put me on a paleo diet with some autoimmune-related modifications. Some good info is here: http://www.thepaleomom.com/2012/05/modifying-paleo-for-autoimmune.html

The number one supplement she recommends is high doses of good probiotics. She also recommends coconut oil, l-glutamine supplementation (for gut healing), and heavy use of homemade broth/stock (never bouillon or store-bought).


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

AnonyManx said:


> I have never taken meds for Sjögren's because the meds don't actually fix/heal anything (rather just treat symptoms) and I'm prone to bizarre side effects.
> My doc has basically put me on a paleo diet with some autoimmune-related modifications. Some good info is here: http://www.thepaleomom.com/2012/05/modifying-paleo-for-autoimmune.html
> 
> The number one supplement she recommends is high doses of good probiotics. She also recommends coconut oil, l-glutamine supplementation (for gut healing), and heavy use of homemade broth/stock (never bouillon or store-bought).


Oh, and coconut oil is one of the best things ever for dry skin. Both eating it and using it as lotion. Amazing stuff!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

My nurse recommended lemon infused ice cubes. It helps; so does Canada dry ginger ale. Neither good prospects for SHTF. Definitely try apple cider vinegar.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

ras1219como said:


> My mouth. I have a condition that causes my salivary glands not to work properly. It is difficult to treat and very uncomfortable.


I would still try the acv, it will help with stirring up your digestive enzymes. Also you can and should have your ph tested. 
This should help also, 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda in 1/2 glass of water taken twice a day. Baking soda is great for energy.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for the paleo diet info. I think I might try it..:.i love breads and pretty much everything that you can't have....but health is more important. Everyone's ideas/info has been great keep it coming please!


----------



## AnonyManx (Oct 2, 2012)

I love bread, also. Especially a nice, crusty sourdough. But I have to accept that it's not my friend in ANY way.

Also get some capsules of turmeric. It is great for helping regulate the immune system - reduces inappropriate inflammation (which is pretty much what autoimmune ANYTHING is). You can find quite a bit of info on this by doing a bit of internet searching; the risks involved in trying turmeric are quite low.

I buy it from Mountain Rose Herbs (http://mountainroseherbs.com). Unopened bottles of turmeric capsules should store safely for a very long time. I buy a lot of other things from MRH as well, both medicinal herbs (usually in capsules) and culinary herbs/seasonings. I flat out LOVE Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link! They are reasonably priced as well, much cheaper than my local herbal stores ( about 1/4 of the price)!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I'll second Mountain Rose Herbs as a good herb source. I know one of their organic farm source owners, quality products grown by some really great people.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/dry-mouth-treatments?page=2

To minimize dry mouth:

Drink water frequently to keep your mouth moist and loosen mucus. Carry water with you to sip throughout the day and keep water by your bed at night.
Suck on sugar-free hard candies, ice chips, or sugar-free popsicles. Chew sugarless gum (gums containing xylitol). These sucking and chewing actions help stimulate saliva flow.
Moisten foods with broths, soups, sauces, gravy, creams, and butter or margarine. Eat soft, moist foods that are cool or at room temperature.
Avoid commercial mouth rinses or mouthwashes that contain alcohol or peroxide. These ingredients will further dry out your mouth.
Avoid salty foods, dry foods (for example, crackers, toast, cookies, dry breads, dry meats/poultry/fish, dried fruit, bananas) and foods and beverages with high sugar content.
Avoid drinks containing alcohol or caffeine (for example, coffees, teas, some colas, chocolate-containing drinks). Alcohol increases water loss by triggering frequent urination. Alcohol, as well as caffeine, also dries out the mouth. Also avoid acidic beverages, such as any fruit juices (orange, apple, grape, grapefruit) and tomato juice.

Other tips to reduce irritation associated with dry mouth include:

Minimize your intake of spicy or salty foods as these may cause pain in a dry mouth.
Quit smoking.
Use a moisturizer on your lips to minimize irritation.
Use a soft-bristled toothbrush on your teeth and gums; rinse your mouth before and after meals with plain water or a mild mouth rinse (made with 8 ounces of water, ½ teaspoon salt, and ½ teaspoon baking soda). Brush with a fluoride-containing toothpaste.
Use a humidifier to increase the humidity in your home, especially at night.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Go on a completely non-chemical diet..meaning organic foods with no processing..lots of veggies and fruit and natural foods..drink wheat grass and take organic apple vinegar.. do not take prescription drugs..obviously consume a lot of water..no salt..take potassium gluconate..good luck my friend..


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure why I just found this post. But it sounds like you are in my favorite state that I also happen to be allergic to... With that said one of the reactions I have, on the worse days, is painful dry eyes and a dry mouth along with a bunch of other allergic responses to the grass, trees, and mold. I wonder if you tried a combination of a NASID like Aleve and something like Flonaise. I find that the combo causes my body to calm down and not produce so may antibodies against the stuff I am allergic to and thus I am less miserable.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Unfortunately anti allergy meds won't work for my condition as its not allergy based. I have an autoimmune disorder and short of going on immunosuppressive drugs (which I can't do because of my job) no drug/herb/anything else will treat the underlying cause. I can only treat the symptoms with special eye drops, extra water intake, lotions, etc


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

You are probably right, but since in the box thinking has not provided you major relief I thought a little out of the box thinking was in order. If you look at allergies they are basically an excessive immune response. Your immune condition is related in some of its effect and operation but certainly of a more serious nature and origin.

So once again looking outside the box and trying to get you some symptomatic relief, why not consider some things that work for conditions that have related symptoms? It is possible that you could receive some benefit for your effort, though I agree it is likely that you will get nothing.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> You are probably right, but since in the box thinking has not provided you major relief I thought a little out of the box thinking was in order. If you look at allergies they are basically an excessive immune response. Your immune condition is related in some of its effect and operation but certainly of a more serious nature and origin.
> 
> So once again looking outside the box and trying to get you some symptomatic relief, why not consider some things that work for conditions that have related symptoms? It is possible that you could receive some benefit for your effort, though I agree it is likely that you will get nothing.


Many of my patients like biotene and always have a water bottle. Some people love pilocarpine which stimulates salivary flow but also may cause increased sweating. You can grow your own leaves to chew if you can get Maranham Jaborandi. This is what a lot of South American people do that have undergone head and neck radiation tx for cancer. The post surgical problems are very similar to sjogrens


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Doc I've used Biotine and it doesn't work for me. I'm not sure why but I no benefits at all (tried it for over a month). I do have some special pastes from my dentist that work fairly well.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

ras1219como said:


> Doc I've used Biotine and it doesn't work for me. I'm not sure why but I no benefits at all (tried it for over a month). I do have some special pastes from my dentist that work fairly well.


Ive tried it too. It seems to mix with water and , just make the moist feeling last longer. Also seems to be those with dentures benefit a little more from it


----------

